# Fertilizers, shrimp safe?



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Before I put dose my crs tank with the macro + micro nutrients, I would like to know whether the shrimps can tolerate such chemicals.

I understand the crs don't like pH swings and nitrites, will the fertilizers change any of those parameters? specifically, KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, MgSO4 and traces.

Did anyone try it before?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Filter shrimps are completely fine! But not sure bout the rest!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I just dose 1/3 of what we are supposed to dose


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

hmmm I remembered that I dosed too much co2 one day, 3 crs's died overnight


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have another planted tank running, then why not cycle the CRS tank, with the old water from that tank, or even some of it, and use that as your dose


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

blue_eden said:


> hmmm I remembered that I dosed too much co2 one day, 3 crs's died overnight


If you overdose CO2, you'll kill any living organism, not just shrimp. Get a drop checker if you don't already have one.

If you are concerned about nitrites, you don't have to worry about ferts, as you're dosing nitrates.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It'll be fine. If you're concerned, just under-dose.


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

alright i'll under-dose for a try. thanks for the advice! very appreciated 

any suggestions on where to get some drop checkers? ebay?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, ebay is a good place.


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

questions about the drop checker.

is it easy to come off the suction cup and pollute the tank with that indicator solution?
can shrimp climb into the drop checker? is the solution deadly for fish/shrimps?

thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends on the checker. I have one that comes off all the time, and another that never comes off.

The indicator solution is just baking soda with a few drop of pH solution, and the volume is so small it's irrelevant. I've never seen shrimp climb into mine, but mine are the small opening ones (it's a DIY that I bought off a guy).


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

thx for the info, just ordered 3. =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You won't regret it. It's a very handy tool when you're trying to get a tank balanced initially.


----------

